# Winter fishing?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Normally I have given into the weather by now and give up fishing until spring. I've been doing some different things this year and we keep getting these decent days so I am going to take my boy fishing today. Anyways, we are headed to a big private pond with a lot of bass and some nice bluegill. Are there any specific techniques that work better in the colder water for bass and bluegill?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm putting my faith in Old Man Winter this year and got my ice fishing shuttle down out of my building. I haven't loaded it with any tackle yet though. I guess my faith isn't that strong anymore. It is however 19 degrees at my buddy's place in Wisconsin this morning so maybe there is hope for some ice this year here .


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Simple is good for Bluegill in the Winter, most are not near shore in a farm pond i fish, so a wax worm on a #8 hook rigged dropshot should catch them. Just keep the rod tip high with little or no slack.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

1/8 ounce bitsy bug with a little plastic trailer. I smoked the bass last winter on this combination. Including 16 Christmas day.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bluegills should be deep in a farm pond right now. I would use a slip bobber with a split shot and a small ice fishing jig ( pin min) about 18 in. Below the split shot. Tip with waxworm or spikes.


----------

